# Nicole Simmie the pack way dog behaviour expert? Info/reviews of her?



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

I recently came across a kijiji add for Nicole Simmies dog behaviourist. She just recently moved to owen sound from sarnia. I called her to enquire about training classes and it's over $100 for an hour. $240 for 3 hours. She seemed really confident that she could teach me everything I needed to know about getting my dog to listen to me and respect me in 3 hours. I'm just really unsure if you can learn all of this in 3 hours. Is training and respect not an ongoing thing?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Stiff , unnatural , dogs are flat .

Training is dynamic not making dogs into statues . 

check the PM I sent you.


----------

